# Textdisplay für Beckhoff (CX)



## olitheis (12 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
für eine Prüfststion benötige ich eine (Klein-) Steuerung mit ca. 32 DI's und ca. 32 DO's. Evtl. werden später noch 2 analoge Eingänge benötigt. Zusätlich sollen verschiedene Meldungen angezeitg und Timer Sollwerte vorgegeben werden können. Jetzt würde ich gerne einen Controller von  von Beckhoff einsetzten mit einer art Textdisplay. Gibt es hier eine günstige Lösung? Ich würde gerne Beckhoff vorziehen, da wir es standartmäßig einsetzten. Allerdings eine Logo mit TD würde sich hier auch anbieten, aber wie gesagt, ich würde eine Variante von Beckhoff vorziehen.
Vielen Dank
Oli


----------



## vierlagig (12 Oktober 2009)

schau dir mal CX1030-N010 an ... vielleicht ist das ja was für dich


----------



## olitheis (12 Oktober 2009)

Hallo Vierlagig, 
welches Panel oder Display würdest Du mir dazu empfehlen?
Danke
Oli


----------



## vierlagig (12 Oktober 2009)

kommt auf die umgebung an ... wenns sauber und trocken ist kann mans auch mit nem "normalen" bildschirm machen ...


----------



## olitheis (12 Oktober 2009)

eher nicht, es steht nachher in einer Produktionshalle. Es sollte also schon industrietauglich sein. Kann ich hier nur Panels von Beckhoff verwenden?
Danke
Oli


----------



## vierlagig (12 Oktober 2009)

ich merk schon, du hast dir die baugruppe nicht angeguckt ... jene baugruppe hat einen DVI-ausgang(auch als VGA benutzbar) und zwei USB-schnittstellen (maus +  tastatur) ... eswar nur ein vorschlag ... über ethernet bekommst du sicher auch noch andere panels und hersteller dran, vorrausgesetzt, du kannst auf die cpu zugreifen ...


----------



## edison (12 Oktober 2009)

Gibts nicht von Lauer noch die Textdisplays, die über Digitale Ausgänge angesteuert werden (TD200)?
Da gabs auch mal einen Thread vor einiger Zeit.


----------



## Scrat (15 Oktober 2009)

Hallo Oli,

schau Dir doch mal die Display von der Fa. Sütron an (www.suetron.de) Die dortige SlimLine Geräte sind denke ich mal genau das was Du suchst. Sie werden einfach via Ethernet an einen Beckhoff CX o.ä. angeschlossen, und kommunizieren über ADS direkt mit der PLC. Du kannst die .tpy Datei direkt bei Sütron einlesen, und die Variablen verknüpfen. Einfacher gehts nicht.

Gruß Scrat


----------



## olitheis (15 Oktober 2009)

Das sieht wirklich richtig gut aus mit dem Sütron BTAM03 Panel, gefällt mir. Ich muß nur mal sehen, wie die preislich liegen.

Ansosten würde ich folgende Lösung versuchen:
1 Beckhoff CP 6607 (5.7" TFT Touch Display, inkl. TwinCAT Runtime)
1 Beckhoff Target Visu (Einfach Lizenz)
1 Beckhoff Koppler (BK1120 od. EK1100) + entsprechend I/O's 

alternativ ginge es auch so (aber nur ungern):
1 Vipa CPU 214C
1 Vipa Operator Panel OP03, 2x20 Zeichen
1 Vipa OP Manager zum Parametrieren der OP03 Panels
entsprechende I/O's
Preis: knapp über 1000,00€

Gruß
Oli


----------



## Scrat (16 Oktober 2009)

Hallo Oli,

warum so kompliziert? Nimm doch einfach ein BT03AM von Sütron, und einen CX1000 mit EtherCAT Netzteil und fertig. Denke die TargetVisu kostet bald so viel wie das Display, und ehrlich gesagt, die Visu von Beckhof....Naja.....

Gruß Scrat


PS: der CX1000 ist zwar nicht mehr im Katalog, aber noch bestellbar. Alternativ hier dann den CX1010


----------



## micha732 (19 Oktober 2009)

*VIPA System 100V*

Hi,

hier folgender Vorschlag:

1x VIPA CPU 115
1x VIPA EM 16DI/16DO System 100V
1x TD03, incl. TD-Wizard

Liste: 808 €


Wenn du noch in Besitz eines ProTool bist kannst du das VIPA OP03 auf damit Programmieren.
Es gibt auch noch eine weitere Variante:

1x CC03 (OP03 und CPU mit 16DI/16DO in einem!)
1x VIPA EM 16DI/16DO System 100V
1x Erweiterungskabel
Liste: 927 €


Die alles entscheidende Frage ist: STEP7- oder Codesys-Programmierung?

Bei VIPA nur STEP 7!

Gruß
Micha732


----------



## Chräshe (19 Oktober 2009)

Hallo Oli,

 prinzipiell finde ich es immer positiv, wenn bei der Hardware gleich eine Steuerung mit richtig Leistungsreserven gewählt wird. Sollte eine LOGO aber wirklich ausreichen, wäre ein CX von Beckhoff dann doch etwas hoch gegriffen. Ein  BC9100 oder BC9120 sollte dann auch problemlos ausreichen.
 Als Display würde ich das „EXTER T40“ von Beijer vorschlagen. Das ist zwar ein Touchdisplay, kostet aber auch nur ~550€.  

 Bei Interesse gibt’s hier noch mehr Infos....
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=26747

 Info zum Hersteller:
http://www.beijerelectronics.com/we...AllDocuments/0A012F3CCD46CADEC12573910038C305

 Gruß
 Chräshe


----------



## Oberchefe (20 Oktober 2009)

Panels:
http://www.wachendorff.de/wp/pgr_bed.html

WBG12864 sollte reichen wenn die Timerverstellungen nicht zu häufig nötig sind. Per Modbus anbinden, fertig.


----------

